# Tested my self-made 5c collet handwheel drawbar



## tk1971 (Nov 15, 2022)

I recently finished the 5c collet handwheel drawbar and wanted to test it out with something quick (a post for the drawbar with pics is in the South Bend sub-forum).

So, I decided to replace the marble handle on my wine de-corker.  Not sure if it was real marble but the internal threads got shredded, leaving behind a bunch of sharp shavings.

Rather than pressing in a threaded sleeve, I figure I can chuck up a piece of brass stock into a 5c collet and be able to have access to both ends.












I’m sure I’m totally done with the shape of it, but for now, this works.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 15, 2022)

Nice, I never got to finish and use the 5C drawbar I started making for my lathe before it was sold.

I dont think one will fit my new lathe which has so short a bed that it really needs one


----------



## tk1971 (Nov 15, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Nice, I never got to finish and use the 5C drawbar I started making for my lathe before it was sold.
> 
> I dont think one will fit my new lathe which has so short a bed that it really needs one


That’s the beauty of having these machines.  You can make one custom to your lathe.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 15, 2022)

tk1971 said:


> That’s the beauty of having these machines.  You can make one custom to your lathe.


yeah, tonight I saw two different drawbars made for the 4.5MT spindle... so I think I can modify my existing plans to fit the chipmaster taper. It will be my first project on it in a few weeks


----------

